# Thinking about this



## Kdrees (Nov 25, 2012)

So i am thinking about outing our gsd in agility classes this winter. It is nothing real fancy and it is just mainly impulse control and an introduction to the equipment. I am wondering if there was any way to tell if this will be the "thing" for him? At our local dog park they have jumps, a tunnel, a frame and things to jump on and he will do it - don't know if he likes doing it or just does it because we ask him to 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## breyer08 (Jul 4, 2012)

I have just started Ava on real basic agility (we are taking a class for beginners/young dogs), and I could tell almost immediately how much she loved it. She was SUPER excited to do the obstacles--almost to the point of being giddy with joy after finishing the little course the trainer put together last week! It was adorable, because after finishing it and hearing everyone clap, she had to run up to every person there to give them a big kiss! 

I think you'll know if he likes it based on his reaction and his energy level.


----------



## TaraM1285 (Sep 24, 2009)

I don't think there's any one way to tell if this will be their "thing". There are things that Tara does that show me that she enjoys the mental and physical challenges of agility. Without any prompting, she will do things like climb trees, jump onto or over obstacles. The other day I had her up at the lab doing some nose work and she was searching in an area with a tall (4 foot?) lab bench. Well, she decided it would be easier to search from up there after finishing with the floor and just hopped up, to my surprise! Once she knew she could do it, she proceeded to do it again several more times. She has also climbed a tree (dog walk?). I notice an arousal when we arrive at an agility field/facility that I don't see in most other settings. That is how I know.

Poor girl hasn't gotten much lately as we've been taking a hiatus, but I'm hoping to do a couple of classes or private lessons over the winter.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Just join the classes with the intent of having FUN with your dog, and you will. But if you do fall in love with it (as does your dog  ) make sure you start immediately finding the best agility classes in your area to get into. Beginner classes at good facilities only start up once or twice a year, so you need to be ready and have your name on the list or you have a long wait.

Best to have instructors who go to agility trials with their dogs. NOT because it means you have to, but because they really know 'agility' and will stress foundation handler skills (this is YOUR job in agility  ) not just the dog and equipment (hard in the beginning but ends up being the easy part down the line).

 Good luck and we'd love picture/video when you start up classes!


----------

